# Help with a DVD recorder



## trixie_1986

Hi All,

I was wondering if someone would be able to help me with a problem. 
I am looking to buy a Multi Region DVD recorder for use with BS and CS in Japan. I have looked around the internet (Google/Yahoo Japan), but thus far have had no luck. 
Do any of you guys have any experience with a) Shops that sell these (tel:No. or maybe website) or maybe b) methods of setting some of the more popular recorders to multi region.

I am not so technical, so any easy solutions would be amazing!

In the U.K this was so easy, here it is quite tough. 

Any help really, very much appriciated.

Thanks

Theresa-Ann


----------



## Huggiesbob

*Dvd*

Theresa Ann

You've obviously done the same as I did, brought loads of UK dvd's to watch and found they don't play here because of regionalisation settings. I dont know of a resolve yet but did think of getting them copied in local DVD shops or maybe try playing them on the laptop and plugging that into the TV

Let me know how you get on - kind regards


----------



## Fatbrit

Search your model to see if there's a simple hack you can use here to set your region code to zero.


----------



## trixie_1986

Hi There,

thanks for the replies. Yes Huggiesbob, I did indeed bring a few DVDs with me, and of course they do not work. There is also the issue of the price of DVDs (and CDs for that matter), which are criminally expensive. It is much cheaper to buy from a UK site such as HMV or Amazon and have them sent here. I think you still save about 2000yen even after postage!!
Anyway, enough ranting. Again, thanks for the kind replies - I have checked the region codes Fatbrit, and thanks for the link. However, I seem to think that the model numbsers here seem to be different to those in the UK/USA as the DVD recorders I have been looking at are not listed unfortunately 

However, I have been given a lead to follow up, which involves the purchase of a special remote control, which when used, turns the player/recorder into an all region machine. I have contacted the link I was given and will post any developments, it does look hopeful though!

Hopefully, if this works people with the same issue, have a workable solution


----------



## Joppa

I think the problem you are having with playing back UK DVDs in Japan (which incidentally share the same Region Code 2) has nothing to do with coding but with PAL vs NTSC issue. Most DVD players sold in Japan only playback NTSC-coded DVDs, while players sold in UK playback both. So your solution is to get hold of a multisystem player (they are on sale at duty-free shops in Akihabara and online) or get someone to bring a UK DVD player (preferably one that works on Japan's 100v supply) and connect to AV sockets on your TV. 
As for recording BS or CS programmes, any kind of Blue-ray/DVD/Hard disk recorders sold in Japan will do, such as those listed on Yodobashi online site ????.com-??????DVD?????-??????DVD?????-AV??-????. Some incorporating BS and CS tuners will be especially handy.


----------



## Fatbrit

Joppa said:


> I think the problem you are having with playing back UK DVDs in Japan (which incidentally share the same Region Code 2) has nothing to do with coding but with PAL vs NTSC issue. Most DVD players sold in Japan only playback NTSC-coded DVDs, while players sold in UK playback both. So your solution is to get hold of a multisystem player (they are on sale at duty-free shops in Akihabara and online) or get someone to bring a UK DVD player (preferably one that works on Japan's 100v supply) and connect to AV sockets on your TV.


Never had a problem with any US-sourced DVD player outputting in PAL or NTSC as required. Wonder if you could get away without using a power converter on these units since the US supply is so close to the Japanese one?


----------



## Joppa

Fatbrit said:


> Never had a problem with any US-sourced DVD player outputting in PAL or NTSC as required. Wonder if you could get away without using a power converter on these units since the US supply is so close to the Japanese one?


Probably, 117V and 100V are pretty close together.
You'll still need US multi-region or region-free player (or hacked) to playback UK Region 2 disks, as US is Region 1.


----------



## trixie_1986

Hi All,

As Joppa said the main issues is that with many Japanese DVD Players/Recorders (even after they have been made all region), still only output NTSC. So obviously PAL DVDs will not play. 

I am going to forget 'self modifying' and buy a pre converted PAL/NTSC player (they are easily available) from Nipponbashi. It looks like, for the time being at least, I will forget about the Recorder part - this seems to be the main problem. 

It all seems just too complicated.

Many thanks guys for your help :clap2:


----------

